
Pushing your website to Android without an app - mazodude
https://beaconfreaks.com/2016/09/pushing-your-website-to-android-without-an-app/
======
pmontra
It would be very annoying if everybody were doing that. Notifications at every
step. Luckily I keep bluetooth off. How many people keep it on all the time?

~~~
Ysx
It's a quiet notification - no sounds or buzzing, only visible if you pull
down the top bar. It's intended for contextual use, ideally you'd pair it with
a physical call-to-action.

Google are sensitive about the spam potential, to the point where they proxy
beacon URL resolution through their servers.

------
TeeWEE
To be clear: You dont need anything special installed on your phone. Just
Google Play Services and Google Chrome..

Currently the feature is muted by Android.
[https://developers.google.com/nearby/notifications/overview](https://developers.google.com/nearby/notifications/overview)

So its not working currently.

However the idea is to move to the Physical Web:
[https://google.github.io/physical-web/](https://google.github.io/physical-
web/)

------
fwn
Title should be "Pushing your website to Estimote or Beacon Tools users on
Android".

~~~
mazodude
Android itself gets the notification not the tools that are used to setup the
beacon. I have noted that in the article.

~~~
fwn
Thanks for the clarifications! I misunderstood the article.

------
andretti1977
I don't think it is so easy to find people with bluetooth on and estimote app
installed!

~~~
mazodude
Estimote app is only to setup the beacon, not to get the notification

~~~
dbrgn
You should probably note that in the post, it's not very clear at all.

~~~
mazodude
Post updated to state that.

Thanks

------
tuxracer
These will also show up in the Chrome widget in the nofication center on iOS

------
riprowan
This seems like a practically perfect way to target individuals with trojans.

------
treck1710
You will need an Android phone with the following applications installed:

    
    
        Estimote
        Beacon Tools
    

You need at least 1 beacon (we recommend Estimote), you can buy beacons here

~~~
mazodude
That is just to set up the beacon itself

------
kqia040
Sorry the page is down for me

~~~
mazodude
Hug of death :-( Working on getting Cloudflare up

~~~
SnaKeZ
If you use Wordpress, take a look at WP Super Cache.

